# Impossible de regarder L'équipe 21



## vinceee (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous voilà que du jour au lendemain je ne parviens plus à regarder l'équipe 21 sur Safari. J'ai un Imac 27 " avec yosemite. Lorsque je lance l'équipe 21 en direct le chargement se lance mais au bout de quelque seconde il s'arrête  sans qu'aucune image n'apparaisse. Le lecteur se met tout seul à l'arrêt . J'ai aussi se message d'erreur qui apparait qui me dit d'autoriser la license ou je ne sais pas quoi puis de relancer le navigateur. Mais je ne sais pas à quel endroit il faut faire cela. Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce souci et qu'il l'a résolu.
Voici le message :"Before viewing PDF documents in this browser you must launch Adobe Reader and accept the End User License Agreement, then Quit and relaunch the browser."

A plus


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2014)

un peu plus de précision !

equipe 21 c'est quoi?
 il est possible que ce soit le site de chaine tv francaise , mais c'est pas évident , d'autant qu'apparement tu cherches à lire.... des PDF!

un lien valide serait un minimum
et tester sur d'autres navigateurs et  via d'autres sessions aussi


----------



## vinceee (26 Octobre 2014)

Salut voici le lien du direct que je souhaite regarder. 
http://www.lequipe21.fr/direct/
J'ai essayé avec Firefox et cela fais pareil. Et je ne comprend pas car avant cela marcher bien mais du jour au lendemain cela ne fonctionne plus. 
Lorsque je regarde une émission enregistrer sur ce site , y a pas de souci c'est seulement le lien du direct qui ne fonctionne pas. Je ne comprend pas.
A plus


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2014)

peut etre ton flash player qui foire
(passer par chrome qui a son propre outil flash)


----------



## vinceee (27 Octobre 2014)

Va comprendre ce matin cela marche. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi. J'ai télécharger Chrome pour essayer la prochaine fois que cela ne fonctionne pas.
C'est trop bizard mais bon ce matin j'ai pu avoir les info sportive.
A plus


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2014)

vinceee a dit:


> Va comprendre ce matin cela marche. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi. J'ai télécharger Chrome pour essayer la prochaine fois que cela ne fonctionne pas.
> C'est trop bizard mais bon ce matin j'ai pu avoir les info sportive.
> A plus



a l'etranger visible uniquement avec Chrome et son extension VPN Hola
pas dispo sur Safari 
un manque de plus pour le butineur de la pomme


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> a l'etranger visible uniquement avec Chrome et son extension VPN Hola
> pas dispo sur Safari
> un manque de plus pour le butineur de la pomme


et si en plus c'est pour voir des competes de plongeons...

ne pas pouvoir le faire par Safari est un skandâl


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et si en plus c'est pour voir des competes de plongeons...
> 
> ne pas pouvoir le faire par Safari est un skandâl



Chrome est devenue ma bouée


----------

